

What killed Pontiac? - quoderat
http://money.cnn.com/2009/04/27/autos/pontiac_obit/index.htm?postversion=2009042711

======
jnorthrop
How can you have an article titled "What Killed Pontiac?" and not mention the
Aztek. Easily the ugliest car ever built.

~~~
loire280
I thought so too when my dad purchased one for my college commute. However,
its ride quality, comfort, and utility quickly won me over. After a few
months, I actually began to like how it looked, too.

If they hadn't discontinued it a few years ago, I would happily purchase one
for myself.

